# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Sun conure, Rainbow lory, Chattering lory?

## dionisis.ts.

γεια σας είμαι καινούριος στη παρέα και σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά να πάρω παπαγάλο, και θέλω την βοήθεια σας. είμαι ανάμεσα στα sun conure,τα rainbow lory και το chattering lory,αν και μου αρέσουν και ο senegalis.to θέμα είναι πως μένω σε διαμέρισμα και έχω μωρά.θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας.ευχάριστο

----------


## serafeim

Για το μονο που μπορω να πω και ξερω και εχω συναντηση ειναι το sun conure!!
Εχει φανταστικα χρωματα, χαρακτηρα και δεν ειανι πολυ φλυαρω αν ασχολεισαι μαζι του!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Σεραφείμ συμφωνώ και θα φωνάξει σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις!! 9αλλά σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις η ένταση είναι υψηλή και διαρκεί πολύ!)
Αλλά φημίζονται για τη ζήλια τους και είναι κτητικά πτηνα που δένονται μόνο με ένα άτομο  και επιτίθενται όταν νιώθουν ότι αυτό το άτομο "απειλείται"!!

----------


## serafeim

Για τα sun μιλαμε?
Αν λες για αυτα εγω συναντησα εντελως διαφορετικο χαρακτηρα!!! 2 πανεμορφα sun conure!!! μονο στην φωνη συμφωνο!!

----------


## dionisis.ts.

Παιδιά η αλήθεια είναι ότι όταν είδα τα λορι τρελάθηκα είναι πανέμορφα και βρήκα ένα rainbow 350.κ ένα. Chattering με 550. Η τιμή για το sun conjure πόσα είναι

----------


## serafeim

ισα με το πρωτο αντε 100 ποιο πανω

----------


## CyberPanos

Εφοσον εχεις μωρα δεν θες και καποιον παπαγαλο που θα κανει πολυ φασαρια ετσι? Ο Sun Conure ειναι απο τους θορυβωδεις παπαγαλους και δεν ειναι καταλληλος για τετοιες περιπτωσεις.
Για τα υπολοιπα δεν γνωριζω πολλα,ο σενεγαλης που ξερω και εχω αναλυτικο θεμα εδω στο φορουμ για αυτον ειναι ιδανικος για διαμερισμα και δεν ειναι θορυβωδεις και ενοχλητικος γενικοτερα.
Καλυτερα ψαξε και διαβασε για το καθε ενα και διαλεξε το καταλληλο για σενα.

----------


## Kostakos

Σεραφείμ είσαι σίγουρος οτι κάνουν μόνο εκατό και λίγο παραπάνω γτ εγώ εκείνον τον green cheeked που είχα δει το είχε 250 και ήταν ήμερος αλλά εσύ μιλάς για ζευγαρι? και 100 ευρω?

----------


## serafeim

350+100 ειπα!!

----------


## Kostakos

Sorry δε το έπιασα!!!

----------


## moustakias

Sun conure - ωτοασπίδες
Lorries - Κουκλιά αλλά άντε βρες τροφή!
Σενεγάλης - Η καλύτερη επιλογή για εσένα.

----------


## serafeim

Παιδια νομιζω τα εχεται παρεξηγηση τα sun conures!!
Εγω που τα γνωρησα απο κοντα δεν ηθελα καθολου ωτοασπιδες!!!
Θελουν παρεα μονο!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Τότε, με έπεισες... που είναι???? χαχαχα!! Βασικά ναι έχουν παραξγηθεί λίγο λόγο της φωνής τους αλλά σε εκείνο το σαιτ που σου έλεγα σεραφείμ τα θεωρούν από τα πιο ναζιάρικα πτηνα συντροφιάς και μόνο από το χρωματισμό τους είναι κόλλημα!!

----------


## serafeim

Παιδια εγω πρωτου παρω κοκατιλ εψαχνα un conure!! Λογο οικονομικων δευτερη επιλογη κοκατιλς!! (δεν αλλαζω γνωμη με τιποτα) αλλα απο φωνη δεν ακουγα ΚΙΧ!!!
Παντως φιλε μου μια πολυ καλη επιλογη μικρου μεγεθους παπαγαλου και πολυ καλο για μικρα παιδια ειναι τα parrotlets!!

----------


## moustakias

Πες το μας και εμας το σιτε να μαθαινουμε... χεχεχε
Παιδιά πάντως να συμφωνήσουμε για να βοηθήσουμε και το παιδί οτι το Σενεγάλης είναι το πουλάκι που κάνει την λιγότερη φασαρία

----------


## Kostakos

ναι αλλά δε τον βλέπω να αλλάζει γνώμη!! ;D  Σεραφείμ μαζί σου!!

----------


## serafeim

Χαχαχαχα!!!
Λοιπον η αποψη μου (προσωπικη) για τα Σενεγαλης ειναι!!
Απο οτι διαβασα το αρθρο του Βαγγελη, οτι οντως δεν ειναι θωρυβοδης.
Ειναι ομορφα και εχουν καλο χαρακτηρα και δεν ειναι κτητικα αλλα εχουν και ενα αγριο κομψο υφος που εμενα μου αρεσει!!

----------


## moustakias

Υπάρχει και το Meyers Parrot με παρόμοια χαρακτηριστικά με τον Σενεγάλης.
Και νομίζω οτι είναι φθηνότερος και απο τους 3 άλλους!
Σίγουρα φθηνότερος απο lory και sun conure

----------


## dionisis.ts.

ΣΑΣ ευχαριστώ όλους πολύ.ακόμα δεν έχω αποφασίσει,αλλά έτσι όπως μου τα λέτε μάλλον προς τον σενεγαλεζο πάω. Μόλις ν πάρω θα ΣΑΣ ενημερώσω.και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## moustakias

Με το καλό να έρθει το παπαγαλάκι σου!
Βγάλε μας και καμία φωτογραφία να μας δείξεις τον Superb Parakeet!
Είναι πανέμορφος παπαγάλος όπως λέει και το όνομά του και ψιλοσπάνιος!

----------


## dionisis.ts.

Δεν ήταν δικός μου ήταν του αδελφού μου και το χαρισε σ έναν φίλο του όταν πήγε εξωτερικό. Απλά το είχα για κανένα μήνα

----------


## Lucky Witch

To rainbow lory είναι πανέμορφο,καλού χαρακτήρα πουλί και η τροφή του δεν είναι δα και τόσο δύσκολο.
Το νεκταρ που λένε,στα πετ σοπ υπάρχουν ειδικές συσκευασίες με οδηγίες για το πως φτιάχνεται το νεκταρ και τα υλικά.
Σενεγάλης έχω 2.Απλά οι καλύτεροι!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dionisis.ts.

Σύμφωνο, στη τροφή δεν έχω πρόβλημα σιγά το δύσκολο τώρα απλά σενεγαλεζο όσο έψαξα δε βρήκα αλλά θα ξανά κοιτάξω η τιμή του στην Ελλάδα πόσο είναι

----------


## moustakias

Εσύ Διονύση είσαι και Λευκοσια οπότε είναι και λίγο πιο δύσκολο.
Στο νησί λογικά θα υπάρχει εκτροφέας οπότε ψαξτο λίγο.
Οι τιμές κυμαίνονται ανάμεσα σε 250-350 ευρώ!

----------


## dionisis.ts.

όσο και και τα rainbow λοριέ.ωραία δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν μεγάλες διαφορες με την κύπρο.

----------


## moustakias

Προσωπικά απο όλα τα πουλιά που ανέφερες εμένα μου αρέσουν εμφανισιακά τα sun conure και τα chatering lory.
Αλλα οι Σενεγάλης όπως και οι περισσότεροι παπαγάλοι απο την Αφρική είναι περισσότερο ύπιοι χαρακτήρες.
Αμα πάρεις Σενεγαλέζο θα δείς οτι μετά απο λίγο καιρό θα το βλέπεις το πιό όμορφο πουλί στον κόσμο!

----------


## moustakias

> όσο και και τα rainbow λοριέ.ωραία δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν μεγάλες διαφορες με την κύπρο.


Οι τιμές που σου είπε είναι για πουλάκι ταισμένο στο χέρι

----------


## dionisis.ts.

Κ εμένα μ αρεσουν τα sun conure αλλά με τρόμαξαν σχετικά με την φωνή του.τα chattering lory είναι τ αγαπημένα μου άλλος. Είναι πολύ ακριβά τώρα μετά το Πάσχα μπορει να το.παρω

----------


## dionisis.ts.

Καθισμένο στο χέρι rainbow lory 360 ευρω

----------


## dionisis.ts.

Εννοείται πως είναι πολλά αυτό που είχε ο αδελφός μου το είχε πάρει 70 ευρω

----------


## moustakias

70 Ευρώ είναι λίγα αλλα μήν δώσεις πάνω απο 300.
Εσύ δεν ήθελες Σενεγάλης?

----------


## Lucky Witch

Οι Σενεγάλης μπορεί εμφανισιακά να μην είναι τα πιο εντυπωσιακά πουλιά σε χρώματα, αλλά σε χαρακτήρα δεν παίζονται.
Όπως και οι Ζακό, σε χρώματα δεν είναι οι ομορφότεροι είναι όμως πολύ διαδεδομένο είδος και φυσικά πολύ όμορφο πουλί.
Για εμένα Σενεγάλης δαγκωτό....δύο που έχω και τους βγάζω και στον ακάλυπτο και εντός του σπιτιού μου,ούτε κιχ δεν ακούγεται,σπανίως.

----------


## Kostakos

Χρωματα εχουν απλα το ματι... Ειναι λιγο γαριδε χεχεχε  αληθεια απο ποτε εχεις δυο?  :Happy:

----------


## moustakias

Πάρε μία Ροζέλα να σε ζηλεύει και ο Κώστας.
Χεχεχεχε

----------


## xarhs

χαχαχαχαχ..... ο κωτης καθε μηνα πορωνεται και με διαφορετικο πουλι..... χαχαχαχαχαχ.. πριν κανα διμηνο το χε να φερει μελισσοφαγους στο σπιτι του χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ!!!!!

κωστη πλακα κανω...!!!

----------


## Kostakos

LOLη λέξη που είπες πορώνομαι.........



είναι η πιο κατάλληλη στη περίπτωση μου  :Big Grin:  
Σίγουρα τον άλλον μήνα θα έχω άλλο πτηνό 9αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει πως το προηγούμενο δεν εξακολουθώ να το θέλω χαχαχα  :Big Grin: )

----------


## dionisis.ts.

Παιδιά πήρα τελικά rainbow lory. Είναι πολύ καλός και ένταξη φωνάζει αλλά όχι ιδιαίτερα δυνατά προς το παρόν

----------


## Kostakos

Φωτο και γρηγοραα εεεεε τι ρατσα ειναι

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Να σου ζήσει περιμενουμε φωτο.

----------


## moustakias

Διονύση να σου ζήσει
Θέλουμε φωτογραφίεςςςςς
Νομίζω είναι το πρώτο Lorry στο φορουμ

----------


## Kostakos

Οχι δε νομίζω αν και παλιοτερα ειχα προσεξει ενα Jamie που ειχε ενα κοκκινο lory

----------


## dionisis.ts.

παιδιά από ποσο μηνών  να αρχίσω να τον εκπαιδεύω.ποια είναι η σωστή ηλικία

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Να τον εκπαιδευσεις να κανει κολπα και τρικ εννοεις?

Απο τωρα μπορεις να αρχισεις.. οσο πιο μικρο, τοσο καλυτερα  :Happy:

----------


## dionisis.ts.

|A και πόσες  φορες την ημερα πρέπει να τον ταΐζω .επειδή μου είπαν μια φορα την μέρα

----------


## dionisis.ts.

ναι αλλα οποτε τη βγάζω το μονο που κάνει είναι να με ψαχουλεύει με την γλώσσα του και δε μου δίνει σημασία

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Να τον ταιζεις τι?

Προσπαθησε εσυ να του δωσεις σημασια.. μιλα του, τραγουδησε του, χαιδευε τον απαλα και γενικα να μεταφερεις την θετικη ενεργεια σου προς αυτον!

Εισαι ακομη καινουργιος γι' αυτον και προσπαθει ακομη να σε γνωρισει.. μην ανησυχεις! Εαν ασχολεισαι μαζι σου δεν θα σε απογοητευσει!

----------

